# Five Things to Do the Next Time Your Dog Grabs Your Stuff and Runs!



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love this article from the Whole Dog Journal! At two Bailey is much, much better, but still prone to a "smash and grab" if I leave ribbon or any bow supplies within reach. We've always done "trade" but I will definitely try a few of these suggestions.

Five Things to Do the Next Time Your Dog Grabs Your Stuff and Runs! - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great article and tips. Lucky for me all I do is say ZOE loudly and she stops in her tracks. I know a lot of fluffs don't though, so this is very helpful. Thank you for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Lol this made me laugh. Everytime Kelly does this she doesn't run far enough where I can't catch her and pull whatever she has out of her mouth. I do the run the other way thing when we're in the yard. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Well since I have a hoarder I rarely get to see her take things. But she either runs or drops it!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

When Jasmine has something of mine she waits until I see her and then walks away, if I don't follow her immediately she comes back to me. I do give her a treat when I get whatever she got. What can I say she has me trained!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I trade a treat for whatever they have. It works pretty good now, but as puppies they (Dewy and Laurel) would hurry up and try to eat whatever they had.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Loved this Post. Great Advise there.*
*Thank You For Sharing it.*
*Nickee in Pa**
*Yogi Does Test Me On the Grab and Run!*


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

I need to print this out as Lily drives me crazy doing this.


----------



## little+bella (May 19, 2013)

Hahaha our babies r so funny and smart! I think its sweet that little jasmine keeps coming back to momma so she can see that she has something. I smiled when i read that.


----------

